# My New Sketch.



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Sadly, enough, Lotsa Glare!




























For some more of my sketches, Visit http://personalitycafe.com/members/think-albums-my-sketches.html .


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

very nice! Charcoal is a pain....hands are impossible as well, but you did a wonderful job. I like it a lot. :laughing:


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

limelight3 said:


> very nice! Charcoal is a pain....hands are impossible as well, but you did a wonderful job. I like it a lot. :laughing:


Its looks much neater when viewed first hand.. Cant click a decent pic cos of the glare.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

pretty amazing!


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank You .


----------



## Miss Ruth (Apr 17, 2011)

nice drawing...


----------

